# Case IH LBX 432??



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking into a 2006 Case IH lbx 432. Right now I have 40 acres of alfalfa, 70 acres or grass and I bale 1500 acres of wheat straw.

I have a Hesston 4900 baler I use and have had good luck with, I actually bought another 4900 this fall because we plan to increase our custom acres.

The only issue is our buyer for straw would eventually like use to switch to 3x4. Also a 3x4 bale of hay sells a lot better in our area (I sell all my hay).

I was hoping to buy a Hesston XD in maybe a year or two hopefully replacing 2 balers with one. But the opportunity to buy a lbx 432 for cheap came up it has aprox 45,000 bales (low bales to me lol, my hesstons have like 80,000).

Just wondering how this baler is for durability and performance. Experiences people have had with it? How heavy of a straw bale could I get? Is the baling capacity as good as my Hesston or hopefully better? can run 5-6 MPH baling a heavy 30 foot straw windrow with my Hesston and it puts up an 1100 lbs straw bale. Also what NH model is the same?

All opinions/experiences appreciated!

Please excuse me this is my first post!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

CIH LBX is a rebadged New Holland, and it seems the consensus of comments on Haytalk is that a Hesston of the same age is somewhat of a better baler than New Holland.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> CIH LBX is a rebadged New Holland, and it seems the consensus of comments on Haytalk is that a Hesston of the same age is somewhat of a better baler than New Holland.


But an LBX should be much newer than a 4900.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, yes, but if he has a Hesston which he clearly has done well with, why change colors?


----------



## youngbaler (Apr 9, 2015)

Only reason I am considering upgrading is to change bale sizes.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like the CIH LBX432 is the same as New Holland BB960A.


----------

